
RIP HTTP - Yahivin
http://http.rip/
======
XtalJ
I agree, encrypting a regular web page seems overkill in many cases. Plain
HTTP along with a method for signing should be sufficient enough.

------
roflchoppa
can someone explain the complexity issue for setting up HTTPS for a large
company/service? I setup nginx/letsEncrypt fairly quickly last night, it was
my first time messing with nginx + the node applications its running.

~~~
bikamonki
Not all https are created equal. I am no expert but I understand that you need
to tweak and twist your setup to not merely serve your site securely, but also
ensure that the latest protocols, cyphers, libraries, etc are used; which
means a deeper understanding of your web server software and OS is required.

